# Anyone catch anything?



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

With all the reports of seaweed I was wondering if anyone has caught anything off the surf recently? I went out a couple weekends ago but had no luck. Any larger sharks reports?


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I tried to fish the cut in Sargent last night but the weed was to thick to even try. I could have walked on the weed to the matagorda side. We didn't even try 
James 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

Too weedy in suffice to even try the beach. Finally got some lines to stay out on the Galveston side of SLP, but we didn't really catch anything. I heard from there was about a 4ft blacktop caught on the other side of the bridge.


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

Here in galveston the weed was the size of living rooms-basketball courts and spread out every 30 feet for as far as the eye could see. literally. ive lived here for ehhhhhhh 3.5 years now and it was probably the worst overall day ive seen yet. at least when big mats come through, its a MAT, not scattered like that.


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Darn weed*

Not what I wanted to hear, going down this weekend for a VB Tournament. Can I get anywhere on foot on the bay side and possibly catch anything??? Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

*???*

Looks like all I have to do to shut down a thread is ask a question??? Thanks


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

ras308 said:


> Looks like all I have to do to shut down a thread is ask a question??? Thanks


Well a location of where you are going and wanting to fish would help get a better answer. 
If going to surfside there are places to get into Christmas bay. If Galveston there are places all over to walk to the bay. 
Need a location before we can help.
James

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Galveston*

They were talking about Galveston but sorry for not saying. Just seems I don't get a response very often. However I guess it's because I only post here a couple times a year?


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Galveston is a little harder for me but I know there are a lot of spots to walk in. Might try a search on here I know it has been talked about a bunch. It wait for someone who knows better then me. 
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Tore the bullreds up last night.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

matagordamudskipper said:


> Tore the bullreds up last night.


Ow was the weed?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Worst id ever seen it in my life.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

rubberducky said:


> Ow was the weed?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Diesel was nice. Sticky and skunky!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Diesel was nice. Sticky and skunky!


Lol so I better take lots of munchies when I go

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

rubberducky said:


> Lol so I better take lots of munchies when I go
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its still pretty bad. Im hoping some of it clears out before I make it down to Matty in a couple of weeks.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

We are going to need TS or hurricane swell to push it up into the grass where the dunes should be at gorda for it to be gone any time soon. It was really bad. The driving was terrible as well.


----------



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

Last year it seemed like for most of the summer we had to deal with seaweed and now this year it looks even worst. When this happens you get limited to just fishing the bay system and even then you mighe have to deal with it.


----------

